# Brute force help Please!!



## killzone (Jun 23, 2010)

Ok I am new to the forum and need some help. I have an 07 brute and when i was riding the other day the 4wd quit working on the bike. I got to working on it and i ohm the handlebar switch out and i believe it is good, i put 12v of direct current from a battery to the actuator and you could hear it engage but it didn"t show it was in 4wd on the screen but it was because i lifted it up and the front tires spun. I then thought it was something in one of the computers. I got the smaller box off (not the ignition) a friends bike and put it on.. nothing different. changed them back off and then put his ignition on (which is a dynatek) and that didn"t do anything. but now.. when i put my stock ignition back on not only is the 4wd still not working the belt light is blinking. What are my problems????


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Belt light blinking? I think if the belt light is on, it's an indicator the belt switch is tripped and if that's the case, it will be in limp-mode and won't go into 4wd. Go to the how=tos and find how to reset the belt light. If it does not, you will have to pull the clutch cover and check things out.


----------

